# 1995 S14 SR20DET POWERPLANT



## boosted drifter (Mar 25, 2007)

Thought i'd post this here as it wouldnt let me in the project sectionlug: 

Thought i may as well start a thread as its been off the road for over 2 months now due to 
the turbo destroying itself. So instead of just replacing the turbo i starting collecting parts to make the engine strong enough to handle the 500hp i am aiming for.

Almost 2 months later and 5 grand down i am there just waiting on a few deliveries from america oil pump/
water pump/injectors and finally a koyo rad.

As soon as the pumps arrive the engine is direct to road and rally for the machine work and build which is probably gonna be another £1500 

The car is booked in at MSD for a base map on the 23rd june so the engine can be run in. After 1000 miles the car will be back to MSD for its final setup B) 

This was my cars current spec copied and pasted from FRP  

Engine

GT2835R Turbocharger
Nismo 555cc injectors
Greddy FMIC
Greddy rockerarm stoppers
Cometic 1.6mm steel HG
Walbro fuel pump
300zx fuel filter
Mocal 19 row oil cooler
Full samco engine pipe kit
Tubular exhaust manifold
3" exhaust turbo back
Braided turbo oil and coolant pipes
Denso ik31 iridium plugs
Apex strut bar
Breather system catch can
Blitz sus power induction kit
MSD twin piston dump valve
A few shiny Nismo goodies

Transmission

ACT 6 Paddle clutch
B&M short shift kit
Standard dairylea gearbox
Standard diff (for now)

Suspension

Apex springs
Coilovers (soon)

Exterior

Full bodykit
Skyline rear spoiler
18" Mania racing alloys

Interior

Full black leather
Momo racing steering wheel
Greddy turbo timer
Greddy E01 boost controller
More shiny Nismo goodies

NEW GOODIES

Garrett GT4082 Turbocharger (Garrett power rate this turbo at 600+hp)
Deutchworks 810cc injectors
Top mount tubular exhaust manifold ( to accomadate the massive turbo)
Tial 38mm external wastegate with screamer
Huge custom inlet manifold with 75mm throttle body
ARP main stud kit
ARP head stud kit
ARP conrod bolts
Greddy 1.8mm steel headgasket
Greddy adjustable cam sprockets ( no more vvt rattle  )
Brian crower heavy duty valve springs
Brian crower titanium retainers
Brian crower stage 3 race cams ( 272 degree duration)
Wiseco 87mm forged steel pistons ( increasing displacement from 1998cc to 2045cc)
Eagle forged steel H beam conecting rods
300zx z32 airflow meter
300zx z32 Apexi power intake air filter
Various pumps, gaskets andlots of samco pipes for all the custom work involved with this build.

There is also a load of machine work to be carried out head porting/cylinder boring etc etc.
Road and rally will be carring out this work.

The valve train parts i am using in this build are rated at 8500rpm which is 1500rpm over the 
standard rev limit. A screamer and 8500rpm is going to sound pretty interesting i think B) 
To say i'm excited would be an understatment.

Anyway here are a few pics will get some more when R&R start the work.
Comparing the new turbo with old. The old turbo isnt exacly a small turbo either.











































































The car before this wave of modifications it owed me 9 grand at this point


----------



## boosted drifter (Mar 25, 2007)

Just thought i'd post a quick update with some more pics....

Since it was such a nice day thought i'd do a bit of test fitting of the new turbo and inlet manifold.
All turned out well everthing fitting perfectly. The fuel rail required a small amount of modification. It foulld the block slightly so had to be bent and a loom clip fouled the throttle cable so this was removed.

The turbo just clears the tower  
I am in the process of making a downpipe with the vband kit i've got.
An oil return must be made up aswell. The apex oil feed wasnt far off if it was 2" longer and had a screw type fitting like the block side and not a banjo fitting it would of been perfect...

Will post this up in the projects section as soon as my membership starts.
Finally payed the membership yesterdaylug: 

Will update soon with more pics the engine build starts this week:thumbs:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

damn that looks good. keep us updated.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

good lord, how much did all that cost !? wow ide like to see that in action !


----------



## Orbital199 (Feb 7, 2005)

Beautiful job. Kudos.


----------



## cabbie_bro (Apr 3, 2007)

nice 200SX there dude. nice clean SR....love it.


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

cabbie_bro said:


> nice 200SX there dude. nice clean SR....love it.


Please tell me you ment 240sx....


----------



## boosted drifter (Mar 25, 2007)

Divo25 said:


> good lord, how much did all that cost !? wow ide like to see that in action !


This car owes me about £16,000 thats including the purchase of the car.
I think that converts to around $32,000 usd


----------



## boosted drifter (Mar 25, 2007)

cabbie_bro said:


> nice 200SX there dude. nice clean SR....love it.


Thanks dude :thumbup: 

And thanks for the comments people


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

Divo25 said:


> Please tell me you ment 240sx....


nope, he's right. it's a 200sx in europe.


----------



## boosted drifter (Mar 25, 2007)

Divo25 said:


> Please tell me you ment 240sx....


This model s14 in the uk is branded the 200sx and comes wwith the sr20det from factory


----------



## boosted drifter (Mar 25, 2007)

Just a quick upddate had a few more deliverys today  

New koyo racing radiator , huge 100mm thick intercooler and a greddy MHG.
Had a test fit this afternoon and everthing looks quite snug  

Oil and water pump arrived today aswell so the engine will be at the machinist by tuesday. I've been given a timescale of two weeks at the maximum. The car is then going to pipewerx for the custom downpipe and screamer.
Hopefully its gonna be done by the 23rd of june as its booked in for mapping at motorsport development in blackpool.
The car should be ready for Usc at santa pod. I hope :wack: 
I'm hoping for a high eleven pass but whether the gearbox handles it i'm not so sure.
Engine wise i think 11's are easily achievable as i pulled a low 13 last year with half the power. But i suppose time will tell.

If there is anyone running a simalar spec as me would you kindly post your time?

I was hoping to have a z32 box in for usc buts funds and work commitments will not permit.
So much to do and no time to do it

Anyone wanna by a half built s14:whip: 

























































A pic with the bumper resprayed and the new apex 100mm core intercooler.
This cooler is that big that i spent 3 hours on sunday cutting the sh!t out of my freshly painted bumper :annoyed:

Will get some more pics uploaded next week when the engine build starts


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

Nismo240 said:


> nope, he's right. it's a 200sx in europe.



LOL sorry, apperantly im the one who doesnt know any thing hahaha, sorry cabbie, i need to learn euro facts it looks like


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

Divo25 said:


> LOL sorry, apperantly im the one who doesnt know any thing hahaha, sorry cabbie, i need to learn euro facts it looks like


yeah you fuckin NOOB. 



just kidding!


----------



## boosted drifter (Mar 25, 2007)

Well thought i better get my finger out on saturday and finally remove the block as i drop it at the engine builders tomorrow morning.

Could'nt have gone any smoother really leaving the gearbox in situ. The weather was beautiful too B) 

Anyway a few piccies of the work carried out over the weekend....

I removed the block on sat morning...



















The cleaning of the block then starts.

2 hours and 2 cans of gunk later.....



















Oil cooler system cleaned and refitted.










Another few hours and a s**tload more engine gunk and the engine bay is as clean as a whistle  










Good job the engine goes to the builders tomorrow as the missus is doing her nut cause there an engine sat on her brand new kitchen floor  



















Will try and get into the engine shop one day this week to see if i can get some pics of the actual build..

Failing that i carnt skive off work i'll get some up of the engine installation and the custom turbo setup :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

dude, you are my hero. and just wondering, if you don't mind me asking, what do you do for a living?


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

Nismo240 said:


> yeah you fuckin NOOB.
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding!






noob huh?? lol i wish i had that excuse for my euro stupidity :loser: , but alas, i do not ! and those are asome pics of an awsome car, oh and my guess as far as proffession, perhaps an engineer of some sort, perhaps a mechanical engeineer....


----------



## boosted drifter (Mar 25, 2007)

Thanks for the comments people  

I had the day off work today and i'm getting a little impatient as road and rally are still working on my engine so i thought i'd route all of the new boost pipes in.

Got the inlet side all finished with 3" pipes throughout. Got most of the turbo side done but measured up what silicones i'll need. 

Z32 filter and afm were test fitted and it looks like the afm is gonna meet with the compressor housing with only 1 silicone coupling B) 

Got my fingers crossed that i'll have the engine back by next week  

Anyway more pics.....


----------



## boosted drifter (Mar 25, 2007)

Nismo240 said:


> dude, you are my hero. and just wondering, if you don't mind me asking, what do you do for a living?


Thanks dude:thumbup: 

Dont know what you call it in the states but over here we call it a plasterer.


----------



## boosted drifter (Mar 25, 2007)

Divo25 said:


> noob huh?? lol i wish i had that excuse for my euro stupidity :loser: , but alas, i do not ! and those are asome pics of an awsome car, oh and my guess as far as proffession, perhaps an engineer of some sort, perhaps a mechanical engeineer....



I'm not an engineer but fix up houses for a living..

I am handy with the old spanners though


----------



## boosted drifter (Mar 25, 2007)

Just a quick update. Nipped into road and rally today and theyve strip my engine and assured me that the build will commence this week. Better late than never i suppose  

Also had a few more deliverys this morning  

Finally recieved the silicones to finish the intercooler piping. My bling tanks arrived too.

Anyway pics.....

My stripped engine on a trolley










My precious parts on another










Bling coolant, PAS, and oil catch tanks


----------



## NoLmit-B13 (Sep 23, 2006)

that is one bad ass 240...any updates??


----------



## boosted drifter (Mar 25, 2007)

Another quick update.

Nipped into road and rally at tea time and the engine is almost built  Said its deffo gonna be ready early next week.

Think i'm gonna skive of work next week :lol: 

Anyway more pics


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

so as of right now, my 100hp civic is faster than that s14.. baller.


----------



## boosted drifter (Mar 25, 2007)

Dustin said:


> so as of right now, my 100hp civic is faster than that s14.. baller.



How do you figure that??

My headgasket requires more torque than your honda produces


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

boosted drifter said:


> How do you figure that??
> 
> My headgasket requires more torque than your honda produces


my car runs :fluffy: 
besides, torque isn't everything, it just helps a lot.. by the way, i'm selling the H, because it's slow, and burns more gas than any other car i've owned.


----------



## boosted drifter (Mar 25, 2007)

Dustin said:


> my car runs :fluffy:
> besides, torque isn't everything, it just helps a lot.. by the way, i'm selling the H, because it's slow, and burns more gas than any other car i've owned.



Yeah i know torque aint everything thans why i'll have over 650hp of turbine power and a further 200hp of laughing gas :fluffy: 

Oh and i reckon the torque will be over 600 ft/lbs  And the car will be running very soon...

Come to think of it my smoker e36 325i would blow your H's doors off.


----------



## boosted drifter (Mar 25, 2007)

*Engine now installed*

Well i've been at it another day and it looks like its finally getting somewhere. There is now two things preventing me firing it up... The downpipe and the standard oil cooling system as i snapped the fitting that the oil filter attaches to.

The engine was i bit of a b***h to get in but after a few hours messing about it slotted in nicely. Considering the size of the turbo it dosent look out of place. The turbo oil feed/return are all plumbed in, just need to get a downpipe pipe and screamer made up..

Anyway pics........


----------

